# Follicle size 24mm at trigger shot



## happy2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello,
I will be taking the trigger shot tonight. My scan today showed one of my follicles size 24mm. Has anyone had a follicle this big and did it contained a mature egg? I have very low egg reserve so every follicle counts.  

Thank you


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Happy2010

I too triggered last night and had 3 large follicles, 23,24,25 so I am also curious to whether or not these will contain a viable egg. My research hasn't come up with anything concrete - there are some clinics that note that 20-24mm is optimal so that's what I am clinging on to!!! Common consensus seems to be that what is overmature for one person may not be the same for the next and additionally the stimm drugs and protocol make a difference.  

Sorry that I cant be of more help.

Best of luck tomorrow
Boggler


----------



## happy2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed our large follicles contain the golden egg.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck ladies, fingers crossed for you  

I don't think anyone can ever really answer the follicle number vs size vs egg question sadly, it's always so variable I'm afraid.

Thinking of you, let us know how you get on  

Xxx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Good luck ladies  wishing you the very best for today.   

Have you visited the cycle buddies board for July/August? I am part of it and it has helped to keep me sane 

Let us know how you get on today  x


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks ladies for the support- I had 15 follies but only 7 eggs collected. Disappointed but think we lost the very mature ones and the not mature  ones!!! I seemed to have been over cooked 

Waiting game now . I am following the  the cycle buddy board - it moves so quickly so routing for all you guys!


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

7 is still a good number, will keep my fingers crossed that the majority fertilise    Good luck for your phone call tomorrow, hope it's good news    x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Boggler - 7 is a brilliant number   Good luck for your fert report  

Happy - I hope you are ok  

Xxx


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks guys will keep the thread posted.


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi guys , 

6 of the eggs fertilsed properly and are looking ok - still going for day 5 so fingers crossed. 

Thanks Boggler


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Brilliant news, really pleased for you  

Xxx


----------

